# Please help me sex my 4 weeks (5 tomorrow) chickens!



## IRNHIDE (May 12, 2017)

First 3 (Barred Rock) 
Second 4 (Barred Rock) This one we bought older than the others I think it is almost 7 or 8 weeks
Third 3 (Rhode Island Red)

I have 3 more I am asking about but I will have to add second post.


----------



## IRNHIDE (May 12, 2017)

Sorry about the different photo formats.

Here are the other 3
First 3 (Ameracauna)
Second 4 (Rhode Island Red)
Third 3 (Ameracauna)


----------



## Akrnaf2 (May 13, 2017)

All the BPR seems from the pics as cockerls.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 13, 2017)

I see two that make me think cockerel: the black and white EE and the second Barred Rock just because their combs are redder and the BR has a bigger comb.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 13, 2017)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> I see two that make me think cockerel: the black and white EE and the second Barred Rock just because their combs are redder and the BR has a bigger comb.



100% agree with this.


----------



## IRNHIDE (May 15, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> 100% agree with this.



I assume you are talking about the Ameracuana because none of them are easter eggers.  And the second barred rock is 2 to 3 weeks older so are you sure about that?


----------



## Phage (May 15, 2017)

IRNHIDE said:


> I assume you are talking about the Ameracuana because none of them are easter eggers.  And the second barred rock is 2 to 3 weeks older so are you sure about that?



Technically speaking a  "mixed color Ameraucana" (even if created by breeding 2 pure bred different color parents) is technically an Easter Egger. However many hatcheries, feed stores and even lots of "back yard breeders" call these birds Ameraucana. There is an Ameraucana breeders thread on BYC that discusses this at length.


----------



## IRNHIDE (May 15, 2017)

Phage said:


> Technically speaking a  "mixed color Ameraucana" (even if created by breeding 2 pure bred different color parents) is technically an Easter Egger. However many hatcheries, feed stores and even lots of "back yard breeders" call these birds Ameraucana. There is an Ameraucana breeders thread on BYC that discusses this at length.



I didn't know that thank you.  I bought them at Orsheln and they had both Easter Eggers and Ameraucanas which were kept separately.


----------



## lcertuche (May 15, 2017)

Looks like you'll have plenty of cockerels. I just bought 5 NH's that were suppose to be pullets. But now they are 5 weeks old I'm pretty sure 4 out of 5 are cockerels. The jury's still out on the one. Oh well they will do tick patrol until fall weather and then go in the pot.


----------

